# Install Ubuntu 22.04 Jammy in FreeBSD Jail



## elgrande (Jul 30, 2022)

Due to an older version available of sysutils/debootstrap, Ubuntu 22.04 LTS (Jammy) cannot be installed directly.
Anyhow a running version of the latest Ubuntu release can be easily achieved.
The required steps are:


*1. Install Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Focal*

Follow the instructions at https://wiki.freebsd.org/LinuxJails.
Be aware of the required fix (to be run outside the jail).

```
# cd /compat/ubuntu/lib64/
# rm ./ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
# ln -s ../lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-2.31.so ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
```
Credit for the fix goes to https://www.micski.dk/2021/12/21/in...tem-into-freebsds-linux-binary-compatibility/ which by the way provides helpful information about setting up an Ubuntu jail in FreeBSD.


*2. Install and run Ubuntu update manager*


```
# apt install update-manager-core
# do-release-upgrade -d
```

The '-d' option is required until 22.04.1 release has appeared, otherwise 'do-release-upgrade' will do nothing.
Then review outputs and confirm if everything is fine. It is recommended to remove obsolete packages if prompted.


*3. Correct the library fix*

Correct the fix from step 1 (outside of chroot) for the new library path:

```
# cd /compat/ubuntu/lib64/
# rm ./ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
# ln -s ../lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
```


*4. Confirm*

Inside the jail:

```
# lsb_release -a
No LSB modules are available.
Distributor ID:    Ubuntu
Description:    Ubuntu 22.04.1 LTS
Release:    22.04
Codename:    jammy
```


*5. Optional: Reboot host*

I had the experience that things were not too stable in the jail until rebooting the host after this. There may be other fixes though.


----------

